# duallys on the beach



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

will someone explain please? 
do I need spacers?
do I air down the rears? 
If so how much?
thanks just bought a ram 3500 and looking for advice
js


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't know much about them but you must air down. Saw one stuck yesterday


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

To get aired down enough you probably need spacers. Wonder if you can get super singles for a dually? That would be the ticket I think.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I've seen outer tires pulled just not on the beach


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am not speaking first hand but conversations with deully owners. 

DO NOT air down the back tires. They inside walls will rub as you drive and cause a blow out. You should still lower the fronts. With a duelly you will be plowing a new rut no matter where you go because the wheel base at the back will not fit in the typical 4 wheel vehicle. As with any time you drive on the beach, be cautious and prepared to get stuck. As you get a feel for it then you can push it in new conditions to test the limits.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

We have had a F-350 dually and F-550 dually on the beach in Hatteras all of them we dropped the air to 20 lbs and had no issues. The tires are 10 ply truck tires and barely sag in the sidewalls at 20 PSI. I will give this advice Drive ONLY up to 2nd gear, remember you are pushing 4 tons of weight thru the sand, if you push it you WILL blow out the front seal on the transmission and/or fry the tourqe converter in the process. Also carry a chain you can hook across either the front tow hooks or rear frame rails since if you do get it stuck you will probably take 2 full size trucks to pull a dually out.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Alexy said:


> We have had a F-350 dually and F-550 dually on the beach in Hatteras all of them we dropped the air to 20 lbs and had no issues. The tires are 10 ply truck tires and barely sag in the sidewalls at 20 PSI. I will give this advice Drive ONLY up to 2nd gear, remember you are pushing 4 tons of weight thru the sand, if you push it you WILL blow out the front seal on the transmission and/or fry the tourqe converter in the process. Also carry a chain you can hook across either the front tow hooks or rear frame rails since if you do get it stuck you will probably take 2 full size trucks to pull a dually out.


thanks alexy, my truck also has 10 ply tires and a 6 speed manual, your experience is appreciated.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

How many rangers or tacomas would it take? I have a serious question though.......has anyone thought of a tractor with a small trailer on the beach?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> How many rangers or tacomas would it take? I have a serious question though.......has anyone thought of a tractor with a small trailer on the beach?


not me, I'd hafta leave wv in febuary to make my june reservation.
js


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> How many rangers or tacomas would it take? I have a serious question though.......has anyone thought of a tractor with a small trailer on the beach?


It would take just one ranger since they are forbidden to pull anyone out. They will happily call Cape Point exxon for you but I think they start a 2 Franklins to come out to the beach. NPS won't let a tractor on the beach since you can not "register" it for road use in NC and therefore can not get that beach permit.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I was referring to the truck.....And as for the tractor part that sucks, we've taken them through serious stuff out on the farm, be nice if you lived local and could use em


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I have a 28' Motorhome with dually; weighs 11,500lbs. I had a spacer made so rear tires do NOT rub and I run Michelin XPS E rated tires (same as UPS / FEDEX trucks use ). Has steel-wall construction and have put 60,000 miles on them with mostly trips to Hatteras/Portsmouth and no issues. You can google search for them and imho are well-worth the money/time invested if seriously going to be airing down a lot.


----------

